# Just got a new HK P30 V3 in 9mm!



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Just picked up a HK P30 in 9mm today! Already put about 170 rounds through it, and so far, it's a dream. Loving the ergonomics! Pics to come soon!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, they are very nice guns. Congrats!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Enjoy.


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

congrats


----------

